# Puppy Checklist



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I have these items ready for my puppy:

4 nylabones
2 kongs
2 bowls (may not be needed, considering raw)
1 clicker
2 traveling bowls
1 treat pouch
1 bone rope toy
1 collar
1 leash

next on the list:
crate
traveling carrier

What else do I need? Thank you.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Soft squeaky toy; tennis balls; Kong Wubba
Dog poop pick-up bags

My dog always ignored nylabones


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I found that an old stuffed animal or a pillow was a great comfort to Freyja on her first couple of nights away from her mom. Having something soft to cuddle up to helped her relax. She still has the stuffed animal, its the only stuffed object that she hasn't destroyed.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay, adding squeaky toy, tennis balls, and a stuffed animal to the list.
I can just use plastic zip bags for poop.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Besides the crate, I can't think of anything else. Food, I suppose you have that already. Mine also enjoyed the soft animal to snuggle--the breeder gave me a small towel that the pups had slept on to take home, they do that with every pup. See if they have something like that you can have.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

A collar tag with his or her name on it :wub:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Nature's Miracle and a bunch of paper towels.


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

Nature's Miracle is good but a cheap alternative that we used is a white vinegar/water mix. It gets the pheromones out just as effectively and you can just use a cheap water bottle. My suggestion for your list is bully sticks!!! Oh and we feed raw but still use the bowl. A lot of people feed on a mat but we just got a BIG bowl and he keeps it in there. Eases my mind


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> Nature's Miracle and a bunch of paper towels.


Bissel carpet shampooer with a pet attachment.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Most important...a big box of bandaids and a tube
of antiseptic ointment. For the inevitable land shark phase.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Kong squeaky balls.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Bowl of treats placed near the outside door that he or she will be going out to go potty. 

Nothing else is needed except never let her/him out of your site. 
They will enjoy the toys they find on their own.

Check back after 4 weeks and now your list will change...lol good luck.

PS . you might want some crate info also to help you handle the first 1-3 nights.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

I actually prefer the Advanced Nature's Miracle - it smells great. I can't stand the vinegar and water smell (barf).

One tip I just learned (the hard way), close off an area for playtime with the pup but don't make it too large. I gave ours run of the entire kitchen for play time (and I have a huge kitchen that is open concept) and the pup was way too distracted to even WANT to play with toys. After enclosing a much smaller area for playtime, she is MUCH more focused and relaxed now and not the holy terror / land shark she was a few days ago... LOL


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

patience, coffee (for those long sleepless-puppy nights, or early morning potty time), bitter yuck for when she starts wanting to chew inappropriate things. And I think you also need a congratulations from us on the forum!  :hugs:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes...congratulations on getting a new puppy!! Very exciting! Nothing holds as much hope and adventure as much as a new fluffy pup.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

baby gates or corral.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Um, I haven't gotten the puppy yet. I'm just getting ready. Thank you for the congratulations any way. There's a pup that my breeder has that no one has claimed and I'd love to have him, even though he is a male.  He's dark red and white (siberian husky). But I'm getting off topic. Only two more major things on my list (crate and carrier).


----------

